# What string library should I buy?



## doctoremmet (Oct 11, 2021)

Deleted post


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Oct 11, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> There is a number of threads where those sentiments can be vented; our trauma teams are stand-bye there)




You are classic @doctoremmet

I myself do use Waves plugins and as an owner of the Waves DigiGrid D, I welcome all updates and improvements as the SoundGrid Studio System is a solid product for me


----------



## Dirtgrain (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## easyrider (Oct 11, 2021)

ker ching….


----------



## cedricm (Oct 11, 2021)

I concur, WUP is outrageously priced.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 11, 2021)

Suddenly those $29 plugins are not that cheap w WUP that lurks every so often


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Oct 11, 2021)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I myself do use Waves plugins and as an owner of the Waves DigiGrid D, I welcome all updates and improvements as the SoundGrid Studio System is a solid product for me


Pardon my ignorance but what is SSS? It seems similar to DDMF Metaplugin64 that I use. I probably don't see the differences.

From your signature:


> 'Life seems to be full of asking what and when, but less of us ask why anymore.. I think it's time for a change '


Agreed! _What_ do you want to change and _when_ ?


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 11, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> Suddenly those $29 plugins are not that cheap w WUP that lurks every so often


It maxes out at $300/year. So after a certain point yes it does make sense.


----------



## kitekrazy (Oct 11, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> It maxes out at $300/year. So after a certain point yes it does make sense.


Only if you have their everything bundle. Mine is over $500. If you are a hobbyist Waves is a money pit.


----------



## Technostica (Oct 11, 2021)

Do you have to manually update your licences in your account page before your WUP expires?
It gives that impression and it doesn't seem to automatically update them.
I find that very shady if true.


----------



## PeterN (Oct 11, 2021)

Thanks for letting us know.

Will make sure not to login to Waves Central, in case they lock all plugins.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Oct 11, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> _(I know you think WUP sucks. There is a number of threads where those sentiments can be vented; our trauma teams are stand-by there)_


🤣


----------



## rsg22 (Oct 11, 2021)

Still no oversampling...


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 11, 2021)

Been befuddled ever since early days ! Many posts etc. seemed to indicate Legacy /older versions would still be OK, just not Updated. Even had long phone session with Support. They checked Acct had me make minor change, and said all would be well for 'recommended' VST3 usage in Win10 Pro /Reaper. Not true, and _MANY_ fail to scan /load. 

Will seriously appreciate accurate clarification so I can reset expectations _ or even consider Updating WUP !! 🙏


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 11, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Thanks for letting us know.
> 
> Will make sure not to login to Waves Central, in case they lock all plugins.


They don't lock your current plugins, however you want to avoid updating Waves Central unless you intend to upgrade.


----------



## PeterN (Oct 11, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> They don't lock your current plugins, however you want to avoid updating Waves Central unless you intend to upgrade.


Yes. And expect them to give a "free plugin" on Black Friday so you must login and update it.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 11, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Yes. And expect them to give a "free plugin" on Black Friday so you must login and update it.


Yes, more crap you don't need so easy to ignore. Of course you can run multiple Waves Central vers as long as you don't upgrade plugs.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 11, 2021)

Aside from perhaps the Abbey Road series, there are better alternatives elsewhere IMO sans Waves Central + WUP.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 11, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Aside from perhaps the Abbey Road series, there are better alternatives elsewhere IMO sans Waves Central + WUP.


Tend to agree, but would still add relevant Waves offerings if not for WUP costs and requirements.😢
In $200. range now, then ongoing $$ drain.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Oct 11, 2021)

I've thought of it like a new phone ... I don't need to upgrade every year. Every 2-3 years is good ... especially once it would cost me $240 every year with all the staggered plugins I have. Why not just wait 6 more months, and update 80% of my plugins for $240 instead of now/then for $480?

They really need a better model to update ALL plugins and reset times. But right now, I honestly haven't seen much difference in versioning (just like with phones). So upgrading every 2-3 years makes economical sense (for me).


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 11, 2021)

Woohoo! A whole THREE plugins got a HiDPI update! The designers must have really been working hard during the past year!


----------



## easyrider (Oct 12, 2021)

Plugin Alliance will be M1 compatible in November for free.

Fabfilter -Free Updates

Softube -Free updates

Countless others


----------



## easyrider (Oct 12, 2021)

Virtuoso said:


> Woohoo! A whole THREE plugins got a HiDPI update! The designers must have really been working hard during the past year!


They managed 5 in v 12 🤣

New: Hi-resolution (HiDPI) graphics for five plugins:


SSL E-Channel
SSL E-EQ
SSL G-Channel
SSL G-Master Buss Compressor
Waves Tune Real-Time


----------



## easyrider (Oct 12, 2021)

Maybe Waves v 666 will have the whole catalogue GUI‘s updated….🤣


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 12, 2021)

Ive pretty much made it a rule at this point, I will not pay for any Waves updates...I'll just keep using whatever I have until it doesn't work anymore....and that's it. Waves is a total money pit...none of the plugins I have purchased from them, not a single one,....has received any feature update whatsoever...their exorbitant update plan is only useful for making sure their plugin will run on Catalina or whatever comes next from Apple.. I regret every single $29 deal I got from Waves....it was a trap. I have since gotten many other alternatives that are just as good without the money pit scam that Waves imposes.

My general advice, do not pay for the update plan unless a particular plugin you own and use ceases to function...then begrudgingly pay for the update plan on that plugin in order to get it working again.


----------



## kitekrazy (Oct 12, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Erm… no. Every single license will cost $12 and it caps at $240. Only if you’d want to WUP double licenses for the same plugin could you exceed that cap. The cap works for every owner of Waves plugins, and does not require any subscriptions.


Unfortunately I also have multiple licenses since I don't want the hassle of using a USB stick. One of the worst licensing schemes in the industry.


----------



## kitekrazy (Oct 12, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Plugin Alliance will be M1 compatible in November for free.
> 
> Fabfilter -Free Updates
> 
> ...


Melda - lifetime updates.


----------



## storyteller (Oct 12, 2021)

I'm pretty sure v12 was made to be M1 compatible... So really, this is a "Windows 11" update (whatever that might mean) and a few HiDPI updates.

I'm a fan of Waves... irreplaceable IMHO. Just upgrade when you need to... not when they release a new version.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 12, 2021)

Cool stuff. Dead as a fart here with WUP crap now decades later. 
$200. + just to get current ?? Then pester for more each year. Not gonna happen any more. 
Take your (marketing /email scam everyday) 'budget' and get WUP down to 'reputable' level !! Otherwise _ 🍃 ( *that's a green fart for those who don't know )*


----------



## Tronam (Oct 12, 2021)

storyteller said:


> I'm pretty sure v12 was made to be M1 compatible... So really, this is a "Windows 11" update (whatever that might mean) and a few HiDPI updates.
> 
> I'm a fan of Waves... irreplaceable IMHO. Just upgrade when you need to... not when they release a new version.


v12 plug-ins will definitely work on M1 through Rosetta, and quite well actually, but only v13 is truly native. Even so, there isn’t much point in upgrading until you get to the point where both your DAW and all of the plugins you use are native as well. Until then I’d hold out. You never know what kind of promotions and sales will pop up in the meantime.


----------



## Joël Dollié (Oct 12, 2021)

I'm not touching it. One wrong move and you're f'ed apparently.

As long as the plugins work, if it ain't broke don't fix it, I think that's the philosophy to adopt with waves.


----------



## rrichard63 (Oct 12, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Erm… no. Every single license will cost $12 and it caps at $240. Only if you’d want to WUP double licenses for the same plugin could you exceed that cap. The cap works for every owner of Waves plugins, and does not require any subscriptions.


The other (and more common) way to exceed the $240 cap is to include in your renewal order one or more plugins whose WUP has not yet expired. That extends the renewal period beyond one year and therefore increases the cost to over $240.

For example, I have plugins in my account with expired WUPs. I can renew them (and only them) until October 12, 2022 for $240. I also have other plugins with WUP expiration dates ranging from November 28, 2021 to July 29, 2022. If I renew everything in one transaction, they will all expire on July 29, 2023 and I will pay $420.

Granted, $420 for coverage from October 12, 2021 to July 29, 2023 works out to $240 per year. But I think this formula is one source of the confusion that @doctoremmet is trying to clear up.


----------



## wst3 (Oct 13, 2021)

My first Waves plug-ins were called Power Pack 1 & 2, I think? CP was courtesy of a parallel port dongle, two actually, you needed one for each library. But hey, they were mind-blowingly cool! Just amazing really.

Flash forward a year or three. I have Diamond an a couple of singles. I've been using v9 and v10 since, well since they were current. And I really haven't had any problems, but every few years I like to get caught up. So I did, for a little less than $200. 

That $200 buys Waves cash to continue in business. Fair enough. Maintenance is a "thing" in almost every software market, it is just couched differently. In some ways I prefer WUP to semi-regular version updates. And I definitely prefer WUP over subscription plans.

What did my $200 buy me? 24 plugins that I use often enough to keep. With the exceptions of C1, C4, and Q10 they are all effects, I have the basics for signal processing covered from other developers. Still that's just a little over $8 per plugin that I use. And that is reasonable.

If I were to ditch Waves it would be because I can't just have the plugins I want - or I just haven't figured out how to do that yet.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 13, 2021)

Any /all Pro /Commercial scenarios seem to make solid sense. Home studio can be different case _ especially with 'quality' new FX in recent years.
Very pleased with fair list of Waves choices, yet many /most have alternatives from other sources.
Do not use freebies (_although several endorsed enthusiastically_). 

Many Plugin Alliance, some Melda, NI-K12U, scattered list of others. 
Would be excellent to have non-hackable system to offer lower-cost WUP for non-commercial Users.
Not desiring free WUP, just not at current levels. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 13, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> But I think this formula is one source of the confusion that @doctoremmet is trying to clear up.


Thanks for this. Very good additional explanation. Appreciated.

Actually I have no intention whatsoever to discuss WUP or make things clear at all - or read all the rants  I had a tiny hope the very first sentence of my OP would make that clear. This was just a heads-up for other Waves users who like me maybe want to keep their plugins up-to-date. People who are not inclined to do so or “hate” the Waves business model have every right to do so, and I am not really interested in their reasons why, nor here to argue with them. But apparently one cannot post something neutral about Waves on the internet, so I did not expect to actually succeed in avoiding it hehe. I hope everybody feels way better now, lol.


----------



## PeterN (Oct 13, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Cool stuff. Dead as a fart here with WUP crap now decades later.
> $200. + just to get current ?? Then pester for more each year. Not gonna happen any more.
> Take your (marketing /email scam everyday) 'budget' and get WUP down to 'reputable' level !! Otherwise _ 🍃 ( *that's a green fart for those who don't know )*


Blocked in my gmail and I reported them as spam.


----------



## kitekrazy (Oct 14, 2021)

Who remembers the old NSS forum when there was 30+ pages about Waves?


----------

